# Tom Lowe makes a come back with a new "AutoWorld".



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Haven't seen this posted here yet (kind of surprised...) so here it is:

http://round2corp.com/


----------



## BIGJOESDIECAST (Oct 14, 2001)

Greetings from Round 2, the new home of *“Auto World”* Thunderjet and X-Traction slot cars! This is Thomas Lowe, Founder and President of Round 2. Although the Round 2 website is under construction, I thought I would answer a few questions that many of you seem to have on your minds:




*What is Round 2?* I sold Playing Mantis to RC2 in June of 2004. Playing Mantis manufactured and sold Johnny Lightning die-cast cars, Polar Lights model kits, Memory Lane action figures and Thunderjet and X-Traction slot cars. My employment contract with RC2 ended in June 2005 and it was at that time that RC2 offered to sell me the slot car line back. So I purchased the line back and started a new company and called it Round 2. The office and warehouse are located in Mishawaka, Indiana.
 

2. *Can you use the Johnny Lightning trademark?* No, I cannot. But I did purchase the remaining inventory from RC2 that still utilizes the brand name. Once this inventory is sold, I can no longer use the Johnny Lightning trademark. I have decided to market the slot car lines (Thunderjets and X-Traction) under the “Auto World” brand name.




*Auto World…Isn’t that the name of a famous mail order catalog from the 1960’s and 1970’s?* Yes, it was. As you recall, the catalog was mostly know for its slot car lines that it sold so I thought it made a lot of sense. Plus, I can market other lines under it one day (model kits, die-cast, R/C, etc). Additionally, you never know…maybe you will see an Auto World mail order company on the web one of these days!
 




*When will you begin shipping product?* We are currently shipping the slot car inventory that I purchased from RC2. The inventory consists of the following programs: Back to the Future, Mopar Madness, Bowtie Brigade and Mopar or No Car. See the model listing at the end of this letter that describes the cars that are in each of the releases in more detail.
 


*Can I purchase any of this product from you directly?* Our policy is to exclusively sell product only through distributors or retail stores for the first 120 days. Check back January 1, 2006 to see if there is any remaining inventory left to buy from us at suggested retail prices (plus S&H). Our website should be up at that time as well.
 


*What other programs will be sold in 2005?* My factory in China is currently producing new releases of Bowtie Brigade and Mopar Muscle. These cars should be in my warehouse in December. In addition, the Dukes of Hazzard has been ordered and should be in my warehouse by January. See the model listing at the end of this letter that describes the cars that are in each of the releases in more detail.
 


*What kind of quantity will you be producing?* Currently, we are planning on making limited edition quantities of 3,600. 2,000 of these will be packaged in clam packs and 1,600 will be in jewel cases. The cars in the jewel cases will be sequentially numbered (1 of 3,600). From now on, our jewel cases will be banded with clear plastic so the collector knows if the package has been opened.
 



*8. What about 2006? Any new product?* You bet…a TON! At least 12 new Thunderjet and 12 new X-Traction bodies will be released in 2006. In addition, I am working on 3 new chassis. Plus, I am looking into making track sets aimed at the kids market and I might make a couple of Limited Edition sets aimed at the collector market in a given year. See the new cars I am announcing at New York Toy Fair this month at the end of this letter. Stop by the website from time to time too as I will be announcing more new product here.





*9. Will you continue to sell White Thunder chase cars?* Of course!





*10. What about Pit Kits?* *Will you sell them?* Yes, we will. We have ordered them for both Thunderjets and X-Traction and they should be in our warehouse by January 1, 2006. We have also ordered “Deluxe Pit Kits.” These will contain all the parts that go into making a slot car (basically a slot car model kit) and will also include a limited edition clear body. *VERY COOL*!



*11. What are the long term plans for the slot cars lines?* Let’s face it – nobody has invested much time, money or talent into the slot car business for quite some time. Playing Mantis did a decent job but I have to admit the line played “second fiddle” to Johnny Lightning, Polar Lights and Memory Lane. Well, things are different now. Slot cars are the only product that Round 2 manufactures and is my primary focus! I plan on growing the business dramatically in the coming years. You do this by picking the right chassis, the right bodies, make them in great quality, package them right and limit the production so you don’t sell closeouts that kill the brand and the business.





*12. What is the future of the website?* It should be up and running by January 1, 2006. It will be update monthly so everybody knows what they should be able to find at retail, who is carrying the product, and what is planned for future (90 days out). For those of you that have a hard time finding product, I plan on selling product directly to you through the website at suggested retail prices. The product will be limited to product that my distributors and retailers have had the opportunity to buy for at least 120 days. This gives them the time and protection they need to sell product without competing with Round 2. Eventually, we will have a distributor section of the website (password protected) so that our customers can order product and check on shipments.



Thank you very much for your support! If you have any suggestions, please click here to complete the contact form. 



Thomas Lowe



:wave:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Uh..., check the dedicated Hobbytalk Round 2 forum. 

Grab a balloon and a kazoo and join the Round 2 Love Fest already in progress!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Well a big DUH for me. Never even noticed that forum.


----------

